# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Coma, a Lucid Dream, or an OB - UFODigest

## Dream Guide Team

*Coma, a Lucid Dream, or an OB**UFODigest*Is there a place where lucid dreams, out-of-body (OBE) experiences and comas, and maybe even life-after-death overlap? Good question! A *lucid dream* is a dream in which you wake up in the dream and realize you are awake and dreaming at the same time.**

----------

